
CPT-Symmetric Universe - nabla9
https://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.121.251301
======
nabla9
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08928](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08928)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08930](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08930)

[https://physicsworld.com/a/our-universe-has-antimatter-
partn...](https://physicsworld.com/a/our-universe-has-antimatter-partner-on-
the-other-side-of-the-big-bang-say-physicists/)

